# Silver Touch-up Paint needed



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Can anyone help with locating the paint code for a 2006 Silver A class?
I'm not sure if it would be on the chassis plate somewhere or whether this does not apply to an A class . I need a silver touch-up for the main body colour and also a darker silver/grey for the front bumper colour. 
If I can locate the paint code I can get one made up locally, otherwise I assume its back to Hymer UK??


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Email Hymer in Germany quoting the build number,they can then give you first hand information. There is a contact facility on the Hymer site
http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/company/contact.html.


----------

